# On Fluidized bed filters



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's an article written in a style somewhat similar to mine - discounting popular "large" commercial canister filters.

It maybe interesting to you to learn more about fluidized bed filters. After all, indeed, why aren't we, the planted tank folk, using them more? One guess would be "Because Amano sells canister filters.". Except that he, himself, acknowledges that they are not the best filtration system. Sumps are and that is what he has on his big home tank. We could place the fluidized bed filters somewhere between a canister and a sump.

What I like about this article is that it does not look at the fluidized bed filters as a cure for all. Note the part talking about using both a canister + a fluidized bed filter.

So here it is:

http://aap.atrixnet.com/?p=375

That being said I am getting a big fluidized bed filter very soon.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Always like your out-of-the-box posts, making people understand or at least think about a method. Guess not everybody appreciates this wiseacre approach but it always make me think about perfectionizing things. Keep the posts coming!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree: very interesting. Hope you keep the dialog going after you experiment. You'll be using it along with a canister or sump or both? If both, one at a time? Just curious about how you'll be playing with it.


----------

